# Oops!



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2017)

Somebody forgot to bring something in last night


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2017)

When the yankees get pounded in the north, we get a little as well.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Dec 8, 2017)

'Been there, done that. Here's hoping they pull through without rampant Erwinia setting in. Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2017)

it snows in Texas???!!!!


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2017)

Charlies, micranthum, hirsu & malipoense?


----------



## CarlG (Dec 8, 2017)

Parts of it. Texas is a BIIIG state (and worth visiting - especially the parts that are not Houston). Even us d*** yankees know it.


----------



## Ray (Dec 8, 2017)

CarlG said:


> Parts of it. Texas is a BIIIG state (and worth visiting - especially the parts that are not Houston). Even us d*** yankees know it.



1) I LIKE Houston!
2) was trying to fly to Lubbock once, and ice required us to go to Amarillo, instead, and take the bus south.

Desert covered in snow... Who knew?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes Stephen. I've lived here south of Houston 37 years now and I've seen it snow 6 times. The first was in 1980-81 when I lived on Galveston Island in the Gulf. That was mostly sleet/freezing rain with lots of multi car pile ups. The two most recent snows, this one and one a 13 years back were wet snow. Thirteen years back the folks on Galveston made snowmen on the beach LOL.
This one is gone already after the sun came up. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2017)

I should mention which plants were in the snow; 4 armenicum which 3 are in bud, 2 esquirolei, 2 tigrenum, a micranthum and 2 villosum.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2017)

Omigosh, I hope they all make it. Drag out the Dragon's Blood and
watch closely. Sending good vibes>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 8, 2017)

my guess is the armeniacum and micranthum will be ok, the other two maybe not.


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 9, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> my guess is the armeniacum and micranthum will be ok, the other two maybe not.





Yep! Parvis will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 9, 2017)

they should be fine...as long as it didnt dip in the teens


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2017)

Fingers crossed.

What I remember about Texas is going through the worst ice storm I'd ever driven in. And I'm from Michigan!


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 13, 2017)

When I first got out of school I lived in Dallas and worked for Texas Instruments near Richardson. I had to drive the Northcentral Expressway to get to work. My memories of Texas when it snowed is that everybody goes totally ape**** and doesn't know how to drive. Part of the problem is that they don't have the equipment to deal with it like they do in the states that regularly get snow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2017)

When it snows in southern New Mexico they just let it melt; the sun is very strong and it doesn&rsquo;t last long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2017)

Not sure about the others, but the Parvi species should be all right. Many years ago, the late Dr. Jack Fowlie visited armeniacum habitat in China and it was so cold there, ice crystals had formed on the buds.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 13, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Not sure about the others, but the Parvi species should be all right. Many years ago, the late Dr. Jack Fowlie visited armeniacum habitat in China and it was so cold there, ice crystals had formed on the buds.



Cool Tom!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2017)

keep us updated.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2017)

Good so far


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Sadiste!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2017)

I know Eric. But even the tigrenums seem to be none the worst from the snow bath. The next night it was 29 degrees, they were inside then. Currently 76 and T shirt weather.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice. What doesn't kill you will make you stronger!


----------

